# Visa status has decided but has not received



## NatashaWidjaja (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello All,
We have lodged our visitor visa application on 20 July 2017 at the VFS Global in Denpasar, and up to date we have yet received any progress on our visa status.
I have checked using our VLN through VFS Global Indonesia, and the status is: Your processed visa decision/documents ref no. refno has been collected at the High Commission of Australia/Embassy. 

We have included our correct email addresses, and in fact, we did receive an email from the VFS regarding the acceptance of our application submission on 20 July 2017. Which means our email addresses are correct.

We came to the VFS Global in Denpasar the 4th times now, and no one can give us any information, and kept saying to check on the VEVO or Immi Contact.

We do not receive any TRN nor Password nor Visa Grant Number, so that we are unable to track our visa status via VEVO. And Immi Contact is only if we apply online.

Frustrated! Please help...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NatashaWidjaja said:


> Hello All,
> We have lodged our visitor visa application on 20 July 2017 at the VFS Global in Denpasar, and up to date we have yet received any progress on our visa status.
> I have checked using our VLN through VFS Global Indonesia, and the status is: Your processed visa decision/documents ref no. refno has been collected at the High Commission of Australia/Embassy.
> 
> ...


The role of VFS is just that of a facilitator 
They have no role in granting the visas
Once they have forwarded the visa application to the Australian embassy, their role is over, which they have done in your case.

Once your visa is decided, you will get a mail directly from the Australian immigration department which will contain all the details of the visa like TRN etc.

You have no option but to wait patiently for the grant

You can try to contact the Australian high commission but I doubt that they will even entertain your call

Cheers


----------



## Lin Thoi (Feb 21, 2020)

*Ask for information*



NatashaWidjaja said:


> Hello All,
> We have lodged our visitor visa application on 20 July 2017 at the VFS Global in Denpasar, and up to date we have yet received any progress on our visa status.
> I have checked using our VLN through VFS Global Indonesia, and the status is: Your processed visa decision/documents ref no. refno has been collected at the High Commission of Australia/Embassy.
> 
> ...


Hi Natasha, 

I'm Lin from Vietnam. I have just been in the same situation with you. I applied for the tourist Visa subclass 600 from 7 Jan 2020 and until 18 Feb 2020 i get the email from VFS with the same notice as yours: "Your processed visa decision/documents reference no. refno has been collected at the Australian High Commission/Embassy".

I would like to know how did you do to get your result? I tried to contact VFS and call the Australia Embassy as well but not work(. Please share me your experience to deal this case. 

Hope to hear from you!

Thanks for your help


----------

